# Fullrange options



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all. I'm looking for some full range speaker opinions. I need this to be a lower costed set of speakers ($250ea max). I've beem looking at Mark audio, Dayton and TB. This also needs to be at or near 8" in diameter. 
The speaker will be used in a Dipole arrangement.

If anyone has an opinion, or experience with any of these speakers please provide me with input. 

Thanks.

John


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The Dayton PS220 came to mind, I remember seeing them when they came out. Sorry I don't have any experience with dipoles.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

The PS220 is on my short list. I've never gone wrong when using Dayton drivers, but ive never built a speaker that utilizes Fullrange drivers either!


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

dc gold audio n7 speakers


----------



## maxserg (Dec 11, 2008)

Tangbang have a good reputation but don't konow the price???: http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w8-1808.htm

Maybe check at part express

Around $210 each ouch!

The model is W8-1808


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Both Fostex and Lowther have a varied selection of full range drivers to chose from. Not sure if they'll hit you're price target, but they both make high quality drivers.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

CSS has a very impressive VWR 5 1/4 driver. It's certainly not 8". Check the specs. I think it sells around $125 ea. I've heard them personally and they are incredible.


----------

